
5 hottest startups according to Killer Startups - mattjaynes
http://www.centernetworks.com/aftervote-blogcatalog-talkshoe-shopbig-zwinktopia
======
blored
No, I've never heard of them either.

I'm extremely biased, but I would put Gustaf (heysan) on that list. One of the
nicest guys I have ever met.

and ironically, I would have to put killerstartups.com on that list as well.
Interesting.

Thanks for the post.

------
danielha
You can't have deem a startup hot just because a bunch of your startup-peers
vote on it. It's only hot when the rest of the Internet finds it valuable.
Plus, I've haven't heard of any single one of those.

------
mattjaynes
I'd never heard of any of these "hottest startups", how about you? Which
startups would be on your list?

